# Mo'ne Davis asks Bloomsburg to reinstate player who sent offensive tweet



## TBoneJack (Mar 23, 2015)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-big-league-stew/mo-ne-davis-asks-bloomsburg-to-reinstate-player-who-sent-offensive-tweet-173842860.html

This girl has a lot of courage, and tolerance. What she did here was amazing.

I must admit, when she was getting all the headlines for being a great 12-year-old pitcher in Little League, I was like "yeah, just because she's a girl". But this recent story shows she's mature way beyond her years.


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 23, 2015)

If I can say this without sounding corny, the beauty of what she's doing here is to be the very person who helps the most to possibly change her attacker's bad attitude. And she's only 13 years old.


----------

